
Google Apps for your domain is awesome, except when it isn’t - joshfraser
http://www.onlineaspect.com/2010/11/12/issues_with_google_apps/
======
dotBen
the author mentions he bought the domain from a domain name squatter...

When I buy domains from such folk I always do some due diligence to check
things like:

* The complete whois history of the domain (who had it before they 'squatted' it - might there be a trademark issue, etc). Worth paying $10 for.

* Is the domain on any spam blacklists, corporate firewall black lists (adult content, gambling etc), etc

* What kind of search pollution does the domain have

... looks like I should add "is domain already on Google Apps"? And if so,
negotiate the Google Apps account be shut down by the current owner as part of
it the escrow fulfillment requirements. Thanks for this heads-up!

To the OP: If the expiry doesn't run it's natural course, I would contact Don
Dodge at Google who is a community-focused executive who runs Google Apps. See
if you have any mutual contacts via LinkedIn otherwise email me for an intro
(see my profile for addy)

~~~
joshfraser
Ben, if I'm remembering correctly, we actually met in Denver before at the
Defrag conference. You going to be there again next week?

~~~
dotBen
We did! I'm not going, sadly. I am forwarding this thread to Don, however.

I don't want to take over this thread with personal convo, but drop me a line
and let me know what you are up to via email!

------
maxklein
Had a somewhat related error. My admin account said "this account has been
disabled". I simply cannot progress further. You cannot delete the domain, you
cannot start over, there is no way of contacting anyone within google, there
is no reason why it would be disabled.

Just a total black-box: from one day to the next everything is disabled, and
it's the end of your companies account.

~~~
joshfraser
I feel your pain. I had a similar thing happen with my AdSense account. They
said they had detected invalid activity and my account was closed. I appealed
once and lost. Even though I hadn't done anything wrong, it wasn't worth the
energy to me to fight for it.

I love Google products, but their lack of decent support kills me.

------
GICodeWarrior
The domain might be an alias for a different Google Apps domain. If this is
the case you would see the the same server error.

I recommend posting to the support forum (they do have employees watching it).
If that doesn't pan out you could contact someone on this page (as noted by
dotBen). <http://developer.googleapps.com/google-team>

~~~
joshfraser
Thanks for the link to the Google team. That's a great idea. I wasn't aware of
the possible alias issue.

I looked at the support forum but saw lots of people asking questions but it
didn't seem like anyone was getting any real help from Google.

------
dkokelley
You can use Gmail to email from your account, but not through Google Apps. You
set up the IMAP server and authorize your regular Gmail account to send and
receive emails. Then just set up a filter to keep things organized. It's not
an ideal solution, but you can use your email through the Gmail interface (and
spam protection) in the mean time.

